# quit smoking



## Nelco (Nov 9, 2011)

want to quit buying tobacco
want toquit paying tobacco taxes
tired of cigarette holes in everything
just found out mom and grandma have emphasi...ma
my hands are yellow
trying to prep my temple for some space caddett adventures
got plenty of reasons
anyone know of any herbal whatnots i can take or have suggestions that'll make this process, of becoming an unslave to smoking, any less painlfull?


----------



## Asar (Nov 9, 2011)

I quit by chewing a piece of Chinese ginger whenever I got a craving. It's hot as fuck and for some reason the burn of the ginger redirected my craving. I hear staying hydrated helps.


----------



## baconrind (Nov 9, 2011)

Ive never tried to quit but Id say first. Cold turkey it. There are natural expectorants that will help get the shit out of your body. Try smoking less harmful non addictive herbs when you are having a craving. Like mullein. Drink a ton of water. Start jogging or something else that sucks ass if you are a smoker. And ummm.... when I quit doing coke Id just think about how shitty it would make me feel and remind myself of why I wanted to quit in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## CardBoardBox (Nov 9, 2011)

cold turkey it. change something else to kind of fill the space. My dad died of lung cancer 3 years ago and it still took me getting pneumonia to quit smoking and to this day my lungs still aren't the same. They're fucked. it's amazing though when you actually do start breathing. You kind of get high off of all the air you're getting. I've heard the water thing really helps. It eases the oral fixation, and staying hydrated will take the edge off the anxiety of coming off of nicotine. STAY ACTIVE. go hiking. plan a daytrip for the first few days. when your mind is on something else instead of sitting around it's a lot easier. Know where your hard points are- coffee & cigarette were mine. The after meal smoke was hard too. Try eating suckers and gum afterwards instead. Spend the money you would spend on cigarettes doing stuff- movies, dinners, (i'd recommend beer but sitting around drinking is a prime place for smoking (for me) so I'd avoid it to start with) It takes 28 days to establish a new routine. You're a lot smarter than your physical self. It's easier to trick yourself into changing your ways than you'd think. You can do it, it's just a matter of wanting to and understanding the psychological factors. For me it was the habit, not the actual addiction that was hard to beat. Just be patient with yourself and don't be too hard on yourself if you don't succeed the first time. You're learning. breaking an addiction is all about learning self-awareness and through that comes self discipline. good luck man, you'll do fine.


----------



## Nile (Nov 9, 2011)

I used toothpicks (dont use wood, you dont want splinters in your gums, get the plastic or waxed ones), and tons of Altoids of all flavors.
Toothpicks to occupy, Altoids when you crave.


----------



## crustythadd23 (Nov 9, 2011)

ecigs work pretty well i got lots of friends that have those and cool thing you can smoke them anywhere!


----------



## chilidog (Mar 25, 2012)

cold turkey. its the easiest way. because if you cant bring yourself to believe that addiction of any kind is all in your head, you just dont give a fuck. your gonna smoke if you wanna smoke, if you dont wanna smoke, your not going to.


----------



## Pheonix (Mar 28, 2012)

when I quit smoking I lit up a joint every time I wanted a cigarette, if being stoned made me want a cigarette I smoked another joint. I was stupid stoned for awhile but it worked for me. replacing one crutch for another works well.


----------



## spraq (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't wean of them just go cold turkey. What helped me was gum, caffeine (help supplement nicotine stimulation), and sunflower seeds. Sunflower seeds are your best friend if your quitting smoking. They help with the oral fixations and they have a chemical that mimics nicotine. And have something to punch on day 4 because that is the worst. SUNFLOWER SEED = GOD


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 10, 2012)

i got sick of the smell, lived with someone who smoked two to three packs a day inside a small home for years. The smell inside now makes me sick,now i smoke a cigar when i drink, dont know how this helps you but maybe you could over kill on the cigarettes, inside, like when you hear the story about the father making his son who he just found smoking at a young age smoke a whole pack till they got sick and didnt want to fuck with it anymore at least for a while.iether that or emphysema or cancer might help you stop,if youre that worried.


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes SFS - I have been a nonsmoker now for 19 days, sunflower seeds have been a lifesaver, also keep your self busy as fuck from sun up to sun down, after you get a rhythm of not being idle enough to think 'man I wish I had a stogy right about now' and your tongue is raw from manipulating SFS shells and spitting them out then its all downhill from there. My problem has been getting up though, the alarm clock goes off and I am like 'fucks the point of getting up if I aint got no cigarettes?!?!' I'll smash that malady soon too . . .


----------

